# Smith River (MT), re-opens today



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

FYI, for those that have permits

Story Here


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, just in time for my May 30th launch.

Oh wait, what day is it?


----------

